# Anyone planning rides for next year or are you all just playing it by ear?



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

I am thinking about the next seasons riding. I have some idea's for some good rides. Well good rides for me anyway. To most of you they would be pretty lame but they are nice none the less.
Hood River to the Dalles will be one.
The annual Scotts to Scotts, Kenniwick Washington to Hermiston Oregon. My Daughter wants to make that one this year. 
I still have thoughts of riding the route of the Hiawatha. 
I want to ride from Echo Oregon to Pendleton Oregon on the old Rieth road. (that is actually old Highway 30. Same road as the Historic highway 30 that runs through the Columbia river gorge.)
That is just a few of what I am kind of planning for 2016.


----------

